# 드러눕다시피 , 공익요원



## *Louis*

Hey,
I'm having problem with this sentence, especially with the term "드러눕다시피". It should mean "lie down", but why does it end with -시피 when it is not a verb of perception like "to see"?

"구조대 보조 인력이자 공익요원인 박동해가 좌석 등받이에 드러눕다시피 기대앉아 있었다".

Could you please help me translate it too?

Thanks!


----------



## vientito

Grammar Dictionary Entry


That is a very good reference site for your learning.


----------



## *Louis*

Thank you vientito. And what about 공익요원인?


----------



## vientito

I am not strong in vocabulary but 공익요원 does sound like philanthropist since it embeds all sino rooted words.  공익  means public benefit and 요원 is critical member.  That 인  is from 이다  just made to describe the nature of what follows [the person].   To be certain please consult any online dictionary of its meaning.


----------



## *Louis*

Thanks again vientito. So, 박동해가, does it mean person? I can't find it in any dictionary!!


----------



## vientito

I believe so ... 박  is a very popular family name in korea.


----------



## mink-shin

All young Korean men serve their mandatory military service. Certain individuals- for many reasons;not strong enough to become a soldier, having some secret reasons in their families for which they cannot serve their service... or etc- are waived from serving in lieu of working for public service. We call them '공익요원'.


----------



## Mindl

~시피 means "almost like" 
드러눞다 시피 means almost lie down, but not exactely. It is a kind of exaggerated way of saying.


----------

